# Canadian bank account while living in Ireland



## dochealth (25 May 2010)

As a regular visitor to canada ( and a canadian citizen) can I open a canadian bank account with an irish address?

Thanks DH


----------



## addob (26 May 2010)

HI DH,

I still have on in Canada, they think I'm unemployed and living with my parents! Can you use the address of someone there to open an account?

addob


----------



## dochealth (26 May 2010)

Thanks addob. Can do. But must you open the account in person or can you do it from here?


----------



## horse7 (14 Oct 2021)

Canadian just moved to ireland with irish spouse, trying to make spouse account into a joint one,because they have an permo account, after some queueing and chatting in the permo office, presenting passport etc was told to return with proof of address( utility bill of irish in laws with letter stating thats where we are living).  Went back next day and now they want a P21 from my employer ( i dont start work for another two weeks)  also i cant start work till i get a stamp 4 with garda immigration which could longer).   Is this normal to change to a joint account?


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 Oct 2021)

horse7 said:


> Went back next day and now they want a P21 from my employer ( i dont start work for another two weeks)  also i cant start work till i get a stamp 4 with garda immigration which could longer).   Is this normal to change to a joint account?


----------



## Horatio (15 Oct 2021)

Forget the retail banks. Crummy service high costs.

Get yourself an N26 account in days. It just works.


----------



## horse7 (15 Oct 2021)

Sue Ellen said:


>


I agree with you, obviously not very  knowledgable person in the permo,  made a third trip into the permo and a different answer,  once i have a letter from the rev comms .Also had applied for a pps number in september and because i didnt reply within 2 weeks, the enquiry was closed,  so now i have to start the enquiry again.


----------

